# Casper saving my daughter



## casper golden prince (Dec 5, 2006)

I was sitting outside the backdoor, with casper next to me and my partner opposite while my daughter was sitting to the right in a chair, casper moves from beside me goes over to where my daughter is sitting, and places himself in front of the chair the minute he does my daughter falls from the chair and lands on casper save and sound. Then he comes back to my side . A proper little angel because the way my daughter come off the chair she would have had to go to casualty


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow. Isn't that amazing? They are so intune to what we aren't. I'm so happy your daughter is ok.....


----------



## casper golden prince (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks i know what you mean about them being in tune i think thats why i get on so well with animals.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow very smart dog and very happy to hear your daughter is ok


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow! That is amazing but I'm not surprised. Dogs in general, and goldens in particular, are pretty intuitive.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

How do they know? Glad that it turned out so well!


----------

